# Super Swift Customer Service



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

We went off to Scotland on 20 April on what proved to be a very eventfull trip. At Morvich on May the 9th (my wifes birthday) the bolts holding the retracting steps pulled away from the floor on one side. On examination we discovered that the floor was rotting just inside the habitation door ...oh sod it we said!!!! Anyway we still had a few weeks ahead of us and a lot of Scotland to see so we decided not to use the steps and to PM Swift in about 3 weeks saying as we were coming back down the east coast could we call in. Even with my lack of practical skills I could not see a dealer doing the repair.

At Poolewe I fell off my bike and rolled down the side of a "cliff" and I hurt my arm and its still playing up.

By 27 May we were on the CCC Tarland in Deaside site with WiFi so I sent a PM to Swift at 11.36am and at 2 12pm had a reply from Kath provisionally booking the van in on 30 June. After a few more emails I learned the factory was closed all week and somebody would ring me on my mobile next week to discuss the logistics. I was amazed that I could be delt with so quickly and efficiently by any company let alone when there was supposed to be nobody there.

The following week I had the first of several conversations with David we discussed various alternatives and it was agreed that we would drop the van off on Fri 27 June and I would have a hire car at Swifts expense to get me home. Swift did ask that I took out what I could from the van as it was a factory environment but they were not expecting me to clear it.

Swift booked me into a campsite for the nights of 25/26 June and we duly arrived at about 10.00am for our 11.00am appointment. We had a coffee and David soon appeared accompanied by the repairs manager. The handover was very straight forward and we also discussed a number of general things about the van........leave it with us and we will see what we can do they said.

Now just to complicate matters my speedo had stopped working so Swift said that they would contact the local Fiat dealer to see what they could do. So we loaded up our hire car a three month old Toyota Auris diesel with some of the van stuff and off we went.

We were kept very much informed over the next three weeks and the only real problem was the Fiat garage who had the van for 4 days and diagnosed a very expensive non warranty job. Anyway as Swift were approaching closedown and they still needed the van for at least another day it was agreed that I would pick up the van on Wed 23rd July.

It was now 17th July and I was unsure what to do about the speedo problem and I did not want to use the local dealer. So I sent JohnscrossMotorhomes a PM asking if I could speak to someone to get some advice,15 miniutes later I was speaking to his service manager who was extreamly helpful. Thank you Johns Cross Motorhomes.

I then had a positive conversation with Martin Leaf from from Chelston Motorhomes he said to drop in on your way back from the factory and ask for me when you arrive. See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44490.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=chelston&start=45 10th post down.

On Tue 22 July set off to Hull 350 miles spent the night in a Travelodge about 10 miles from the factory and arrived for our 9.00am appointment. We were met by David and Lee Peacock one of the senior managers he was to do the handover.We went to the van and he explained why the floor had rotted, that it had affected a number of vans and that when they first found it they immediately changed the design to stop it happening again. Now to be honest I was a bit nervous during all this so most of what Lee said went in one ear and out of the other and I have not had a copy of the report yet. If Swift pick up this post may be they could explain it better than me.

Lee then went on to explain what other "little" things they had done. Well they say every cloud has a silver lining well these little things were the silver lining and we were delighted. We fitted a friends Sat Nav so we could know what speed we were doing and off we went to spend the night at Tewksbury prior to calling in on Chelston Motorhomes. On a service area on the M42 I looked at the van and thought there is something different about it then the penny dropped, all the gunge around the lockers had been cleaned off and it really makes a difference to the look of the van.

Thank you Swift for not making a drama out of a crisis by dealing with our crisis so efficiently courteously and helpfully and we now cannot wait for 21 August when we are off to my favorite place France for 8 weeks.

John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

As a non motorhomer at present, I rather like to read posts like this. Something had gone wrong and the people involved have worked hard to put things right.

My dad always says you only know how good a firm is when they are sortng out something that has gone wrong.

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi John,

Thanks for the compliment which I will pass on to Glenn and
well done Chelston for sorting the speedo.

Good Luck

Peter


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I would also like to thank Swift for helping with a problem that was worrying me (before delivery), 1 email to Swift and my worry was sorted.
So thanks.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Waves said:


> We went to the van and he explained why the floor had rotted, that it had affected a number of vans and that when they first found it they immediately changed the design to stop it happening again. Now to be honest I was a bit nervous during all this so most of what Lee said went in one ear and out of the other and I have not had a copy of the report yet. If Swift pick up this post may be they could explain it better than me.


Hi Waves

Please see my post re what they did to my van 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48804.html
I think yours was probably the same.

Dave


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Dave 

You may recall I spoke to you on the phone about you problem and Swift
have assured me that my problem is different. Because of the factory closedown I still have yet to receive the report. I hope Swift will post exactly what the problem was, as I am off to France on Thursday but Iam taking 2days to get to the port and leave home in the morning.

Thank you again for allowing me to ring you it was most helpfull.

John


----------

